# Suspiscious new users?



## Crackle (14 May 2009)

We seem to have a few new users recently plunging in asking odd things or posting very personal posts. I may be barking up the wrong tree and apologies if I'm doing anyone a disservice but it just smacks of clever trolling. Is it just my overly suspiscious mind?


----------



## Moderators (14 May 2009)

Be safe in the knowledge that, due to members raising their concerns and also the awareness of the mods, suspicious new members rarely go unnoticed.

If you've got a particular concern feel free to report one of the posts, or email Shaun.


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2009)

Well I'm re-assured by that and I will report anything odd.


----------



## ufkacbln (14 May 2009)

Crackle said:


> Well I'm re-assured by that and I will report anything odd.



Reporting odd things on this website..... you will be busy!


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2009)

OK, odder then.


----------



## Olly (14 May 2009)

What's trolling???


If it's ok to post a reply - what with being new and all


----------



## Crackle (14 May 2009)

I'll keep an eye on you 

Trolling


----------



## Olly (15 May 2009)

Ah!
You really do learn somthing new everyday!!!
Cheers!


----------



## Lisa21 (15 May 2009)

MODERATORS, iv just seen this thread and the concern raised by Crackle got me thinking. Please can you delete my post in the "grief" thread posted by eel in the Cafe area. It is very personal and while I didnt mind if I thought it may help I really dont want it there if its just a troll taking the pi**
Soz to be a pain and thanks in advance for deleting it.XX


----------

